# rat7 cyborg mad catz mouse problem



## sasha01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello. recently installed freebsd 12 and xorg then xfce, i have a config file for rat7 mouse which  worked well in archlinux and slackware, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d,
now i created a dir xorg.conf.d in X11 but the mouse buttons are not working, please help me where to put the config file or if is there any way to make the mouse to work.
i saw the thread here to read before posting, but my mouse is a bit complicated thats why i made a post, maybe somebody has a similar mouse.

Thanks!


----------



## Martin Paredes (Oct 5, 2019)

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-rat7.conf


----------

